

Is Android Open Source or Not? Let's settle this once and for all. - Shantz
http://tech.shantanugoel.com/2010/10/25/android-open-source-or-not.html

======
gte910h
Android IS open source. That's really not the issue people who complain about
it not truly being open though.

Android DOES allow carrier locking, as well as filling up the phone with
utterly stupid carrier based bullcrap. The use of the OS by the carriers to
shove stupid carrier specific stuff down our throats is what is annoying to
most everyone. Occasionally, those UIs are a bit better, usually no.

~~~
Shantz
Do you think a mobile OS which mandates manufacturers not to lock would find
any takers in the commercial world?

~~~
gte910h
I personally don't think the people complaining about Android being open have
merit, just as I don't think the people saying "Android is soo open" have
merit either.

It's a carrier controlled OS which just has fewer regulations on it's
appstore, however doesn't do centralized OS updates making development more
expensive. I view it as a much more mixed bag than either "side" puts it.

On the true openness spectrum I rate it:

WinMo6/Android/WinMo7/Apple/BREW (Can't speak to Blackberry, haven't touched
it).

------
rkwz
Everthing's relative. Android is more open than iOS. Debian is more open than
Android.

~~~
Shantz
That is true. But saying that Android is closed in an absolute manner is
incorrect, and also many people raise some points that are in fact arising
because Android is open (e.g. carrier locking) which need explanation.

